# Lecture de fichiers midi dans Safari / Mavericks



## arathilion (19 Novembre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Depuis l'installation de Mavericks, je n'arrive plus à ouvrir de fichier midi (.MID) que je trouve en ligne. Sous OS X <= 10.8 la lecture démarrait dans Safari via Quick Time.

Maintenant, lorsque j'ouvre un lien, Safari affiche brièvement les commandes de Quick Time qui sont remplacées par un bouton "Module manquant". En cliquant sur ce bouton, on obtient le message d'erreur "Cette page contient des données de type «*audio/midi*». Vous ne disposez pas du module requis pour afficher ce contenu."

Voilà un exemple de fichier midi.

Où peut-on se procurer ce fameux module?

A noter que le téléchargement du fichier en local et son ouverture directe avec QuickTime ne fonctionne pas non plus

Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## toucanet (11 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour.

Ce sujet est assez ancien mais la solution pourrait intéresser quelques-uns ?

Il faut tout simplement, ce qui est préconisé par Apple, télécharger et installer dans les utilitaires QuickTime 7.6.6.

Notez qu'il sera certainement nécessaire d'aller dans les préférences de ce QT pour régler suivant besoin :

ex :
- lecture automatique au démarrage
- chaque fichier s'ouvre dans un nouveau lecteur ou non
- etc.


----------



## Quido (13 Novembre 2014)

La lecture d'un fichier MIDI directement est bien sûr commode pour avoir un premier aperçu. Mais je trouve qu'il manque les commandes minimales de réglage (vitesse, volume, choix des instruments, etc.)

Je fais ouvrir les fichiers MIDI avec MuseScore qui est un logiciel en open-source, libre et gratuit et tout à fait performant. 
Il fonctionne sur n'importe quelle plateforme.

Bonne musique


----------



## kdance (6 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour,
Pour relancer le débat, je signale qu'on n'a même plus la possibilité d'enregistrer un fichier midi.

Safari se borne à dire qu'il y a un module manquant.

A quand une rectification de la part de Apple ?


----------

